# diy cabinet (for tank 70x40x40)



## whitey (1 Feb 2010)

Hi all

On Friday I ended my diy bonanza, and below are the results. The goal was to keep the cabinet as ascetic as possible.
The tank standing on the cabinet is 110l 70x40x40cm.

project:





pretty straight forward, top is made from double mdf and that 3 pieces 7x67cm going under make a beam, to make cabinet more stiff.





cutting and assembling outside





screws countersink detail





filler





handle cut out and filled





sanding in progress...





of course breaks are very important,  





silicone for sealing corners just in case of small disaster





after first primer layer, first disappointments. "Filler and sandpaper" story again.

painting, painting, painting... 4x primer, and 4x dark grey matt paint

tada!!

















Price: MDF ~ Â£25, filler Â£7+6, screws Â£5, iron on tape Â£2, hinges Â£10 Ikea (they are excellent! made in Austria), primer and paint 2xÂ£6 2xÂ£7.5, cable ports Â£11(incl postage). All together about Â£95.
Final thoughts. I my opinion the cabinet looks a bit strange because of the ratio between doors and upper part of the cabinet. The doors should be bigger (higher), but this is minor detail.


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Feb 2010)

While I can see what you mean about the door, I'd just like to say...

That's AWESOME!   

Great work


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Feb 2010)

Great work     
First thing I noticed that ratio of the doors also. and personally I would have gone for two doors with a column in the middle front for support. but excellent work  thanks for posting it


----------



## whitey (1 Feb 2010)

Thanks. I've changed slightly idea during the project and decided make top from double MDF without changing the rest of the dimensions and that was crucial decision. If you'll substract 3cm (2x mdf) from the top part you'll see that the cabinet looks completely different... next time 3d visualisation in Solid Edge before cutting MDF :? ...
Thanks for comment anyway.
Cheers.


----------



## JamesM (1 Feb 2010)

Love it! Really liking the hood too


----------



## George Farmer (1 Feb 2010)

Very nice!

The combination of the ADA style with the hood works very well.  

I actually prefer hoods these days from a practicle perspective as I'm too lazy for constant top-ups and they're ideal if you have jumpy fish.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chris1004 (1 Feb 2010)

Hi,

I think that looks really nice and personally quite like the ratio between the door and the section above. Slightly concerned about its structural soundness but I'm sure you've covered this essential base. A couple of constructive points though if I may. I personally for the kind of look it feels like your going for would have covered the bottom couple of inches of the tank so you don't see the undertank matt and the tank bottom and some of the substrate that you'll no doubt be using. Also maybe the hood could be a little deeper firstly to aid your lighting but I also think another inch or two would be better proportioned and more in line with the base unit. Both points are just personal taste though so take with a large pinch of salt. Overall I think you've done a great job, it looks like a profetionally made cabinet, well done, hope it gives you years of pleasure.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## Vito (8 Feb 2010)

really good looking cabinet whitey, i think i am going to have a carck at one of these when i have a few spare days


----------



## whitey (9 Feb 2010)

Hi
Thanks for comment. Small hint, buy a crate of beer before sanding   
actually if you let me know before you'll start I'll give you better idea how to make top surface, less sanding, better looking, I can even make drawing for you if you like, just send me a tank dimensions and overall height.
Cheers.


----------

